# CD ERR FO error in 2003 Maxima: Bose stereo



## nemesis7 (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a 2003 Nissan Maxima SE with a Bose stereo/CD changer. I am suddenly getting this error message "CD ERR FO" whenever I try to play the CD player. It first tries to load the CD in the changer, but then displays the message. I cant play, load or eject any CDs at all. The tape/radio works fine. This problem happened once before, but corrected itself after a few days. This time it has not vanished.

Unfortunately, my car is out of Warranty & the dealership wants $2083 to replace. That is obvioulsy an absurd figure. Any help would be appreciated. I can be emailed at [email protected]


----------

